# Can't download sip-4.13.2



## dsplayer14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The port is devel/py-sip. I am running 9.0-RELEASE and I am trying to compile KDE 4.8 from the ports. A dependency is sip version 4.13.2, however EVERY mirror that is in the port either does not have the file, or I get a timeout since the server is too far away. I went to the home page which is here:
http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/sip/download

There is the latest version, but I can't find the version I need for KDE 4. Is anyone else having trouble downloading sip 4.13? Also, would it be logical to use the latest version of sip as a substiitute? Fairly new BSD user here.


----------



## dsplayer14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nevermind, I managed to download the file from a mirror. Took about 20 minutes to fetch, but I got it.


----------

